# Preparing the ol' resume/CV for the Australian job market?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

So I am planning to enter the Australian job market and am working on a CV. I would basically just translate it to English except for one thing.

I have only just graduated back home, and so I've only had part-time/side-jobs. Retail, customer service, all that. Still, for jobs like that I have a good track record; the store I worked at was a natural health store and so they gave me trainings on supplements, vitamins, all that. I also worked for the customer service of one of the country's biggest banks. 

What I am "afraid" of is that their names will just look like strange Dutch words to Australian employers, and it won't translate that I worked for big and well known names back home. 

If I elaborate on what exactly the company I worked for did (what kind of store) and/or how well known/big the organisations I worked for were, will that be helpful or just overelaborate? I like to keep resumes to the point but at the same time I'm not sure if I'm selling myself short by not stating the places I worked at are well known and had relatively high standards and all that.

What do you all do with your resume? Those of you who aren't from English speaking countries, like me?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

A good idea to name the company and give a brief description what the company does. Like
Jun 2010- Sep 2011 Cashier at Spar (large supermarket network in Holland)

Besides there are heaps of Dutch (or around) companies here so the names are not that foreign. Rabobank, Aldi, ABN Amro, DNB, ING, Fortis et al. All have presence/ offices and branches in Australia. list goes on.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you! I added a small one-sentence description to every company I worked for. You seem familiar with Dutch companies  I did not work for any of those, sadly - it seems I worked for the only big Dutch bank that didn't come to Australia  

I also worked for De Tuinen which is the Dutch branch of the British store "Holland & Barrett" - for lack of a better reference, I just mentioned the link with the English company because at least their site is comprehensible for people who don't speak Dutch, and it is ultimately the same concept and company.

Really hoping my CV will help me in finding a nice job. I don't need a $$$ position I'd just want something that somehow relates to what I've already done to ease into the job market if possible, which is why the explanation of the company names is pretty important to me.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

If you are coming from overseas to Australia it is very important that you provide some description of both the organisation and work that you do. One sentence is most likely not enough, you need at least four to five points and a good structure. You are right most will not understand the names but the description will help.

A summary of your technical and professional skills is also a good idea. There is a free sample in the news section of our website if you want to check out one of our structures.

Hope this helps


John


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I am familiar with Dutch companies very very much, more than most would expect 
Also try checking these websites, they can be a good start until you find a job in an office.
Coles Careers | Home
www.wowcareers.com.au
www.bunningscareers.com.au

(example above):

Jun 2010- Sep 2011 Cashier at Spar (large supermarket network in Holland)
Cashier
- Handling Customer purchases
- Packing and Handling Cash and Card Payments
-Providing assistance when needed
-Etc etc

Which city are you moving to? There are a couple of strategies to secure a job quickly, especially that you are not picky. Which is an excellent attitude for a new comer, I know I was the same!

Veel succes Nelly


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you John and bedankt Boboa 

I just relocated to the Melbourne area - we are in the suburbs, but not more than an hour drive away from the city centre. I am definitely not picky, my first mission is to see if I can even get employed here and get some experience (it looks better on the CV if I've already worked in Australia) in a job that I just feel comfortable with (this can even be stocking shelves for all I care). I have experience with most "basic jobs" - retail, cashier, cleaning and even customer service and call centre. So a decently wide variety of previous experiences in "side" jobs.

Career planning and/or professional dreams are for the long run, definitely not for my first weeks on the other side of the world! 

Thanks for the websites I will check them out right away!


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Best of luck with your job search. I hope it works out for you.


John


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

Whenever you are applying for any job just write what really matches the job description.Its good to mention the tasks you performed instead of the company description.It will make your cv lengthy and irrelevant.Let the employer ask you about the companies himself.Wish you all the best.


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that you should not mention any details about the company.The major aim of the employer is to match his job description with your experience and capabilities.So just mention briefly about the companies and focus on the tasks that you have performed earlier.Wish you all the best.


----------



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

*Consider local experience*

Hi,

I also immigrated to Australia 5 months ago. I have started the job campaign when I was in my country. U need purchase an online Australian number, for e.g. from Tollfreeforwarding.com, then mention that number in your resume. U will start getting calls that number which was forwarded to your local number. By getting number will not guarantee any job for you but u will get the idea of market. Why it will not work because Australian employers dont like an idea to call oversease candidates; two, Australian local experience matters a lot. I had a very comprehensive job hunt plan that I have initiated when I was in my country but still it took two months to get a break which is actually a v impressive timeframe for any newly immigrated bloke. Australian employers are way different than rest of the world.

I would highly recommend u to get your cv written by any Australian professional. U will find many websites that offer resume and cover letter service.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

I understand what you say Vanmost in relation to Australian employers. What I think it comes down to is when an employer has a number of applicants in person, qualified and capable of doing the job it is difficult to select or sometimes interview someone who is not in the country. Australians also experience this challenge when applying for positions within other cities. This does not mean it can't happen, just more of a challenge. 

You should make sure your resume is focussed and clear. I disagree a little with Allison above. If your company is not a multi-national then it is almost impossible to understand the context of your work.

My different view to Allison is also another good point. For as many resumes that are made there is an equal number of opinions on how they should look, be constructed, how long etc etc. I always tell clients that you need to be satisfied that you have provided a potential employer with the most relevant information that demonstrates your capability. As long as the presentation is clear and easy to read it is really the content that matters.

I hope this helps.


John


----------



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

John...WW said:


> I understand what you say Vanmost in relation to Australian employers. What I think it comes down to is when an employer has a number of applicants in person, qualified and capable of doing the job it is difficult to select or sometimes interview someone who is not in the country. Australians also experience this challenge when applying for positions within other cities. This does not mean it can't happen, just more of a challenge.
> 
> John


Yup, I can understand. I didn't complain about it. Australia is far far away from rest of the world and Australians have a sense of isolation; therefore, there are many practices that are different than others. Yes, it's a challenge but not impossible.

I forgot to mention before, do register yourself with recruiters. Most of the people say that they don't work but in my case they did. As I said before, your cover letter and resume should stand out.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, didn't think you were complaining at all.

By the way could not agree more with getting professional help - of course.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ugh I know it's a matter of time and persistence and at some point someone will have an open mind and give me a shot but I am getting a bit frustrated. I'm only a few weeks into my search so I really shouldn't be worrying too much. It's just frustrating. I really do feel like my nationality is the reason a lot of employers don't give me a chance here - not because they're racist but because they just presume things.

The requirements for one of the jobs was academic achievements, well travelled and experience in sales. I have a university degree, I have traveled all over the world for years and I have *only* worked in sales for 7 years now (from retail to contact centre). And still they reject me literally in a matter of hours. It doesn't feel fair. I doubt there were many uni graduated applicants who've traveled all over the world and have a wide variety of experiences with cold sales... and yet because my visa is not permanent yet (can't really change that, matter of time, I explained this on my application) and because I have no local experience they just write me off - not even an interview.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Nelly87,

I see a lot of clients on a regular basis just like yourself. Lots of applications and no results, sometimes not even recognition of your application. It is frustrating because you spend a lot of time and effort on preparing material with little result. In that situation I feel it is important that you have your resume prepared as best you can and you are changing and adjusting your cover letter to suit the position you are applying for. If that is the case and you are happy the resume accurately reflects what you have to offer then you have done the best you can. The rest is up to them and the final decision is out of your hands. It is hard but try not to take it personally.

Hope this helps.


John


----------

